# Why push one for english?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Why?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

lol so true


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

At least we're not 2, or 3, or anything lower...

But yes, I agree; don't waste my time...my trick to get past some of these..pretend I have a rotary phone and wait. Doesn't always work though, I guess they don't want my money..I will spend it with someone who cares enough to at least speak my language.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I work in the technology industry and deal exclusively with call centers....most people have no idea how close this is to being true. Over half my clients have foreign call centers...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I wanna be like Sam when I grow up;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I wanna be like Sam when I grow up;-)


:grin: I could hear his voice when I read the statement on the picture.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to call probably 3 or 4 times a day to a XEROX call center- not in the USA. funny- To try and make things more personable- a lot of guys names are Bob- really ? And a call a month or so when I explained where I was from- the next comment was-Utah Jazz- how are your Jazz doing ?


----------

